
J'Accuse WikiLeaks Founder Assange Claims Google Has Deal with Clinton - eplanit
http://sputniknews.com/world/20160607/1040951223/assange-clinton-google-deal.html
======
cpncrunch
I've read this twice and still can't find any substance in it.

------
fdie1iji32
This explains why sometimes for articles on google news such as about rape and
child molestation Trump's picture happens to appear as an associated image.

------
amaterasu
Is there any evidence of this aside from rumor?

